

Taskforce (YC W11) for Gmail: Inbox organization made easy - immad
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2011/02/16/in-depth-with-taskforce-for-gmail-inbox-organization-made-easy/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
immad
Congrats Nic.

Been using it for a few weeks now. Its the only way I get to inbox zero.
Though not sure it definitely increases me actually getting to all those tasks
:)

~~~
niccolop
Thanks Immad! There is A LOT more to come...

------
AdamGibbins
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228057>

------
peregrine
Looks like the site is down. Sounds neat nonetheless though, I've been hoping
that Google would ramp up the tasks part of their site to no avail. They
talked about maybe doing an API and recurring tasks but thats the last I
heard.

~~~
niccolop
Should be back up now.

~~~
va1en0k
500 on /users/create

~~~
va1en0k
it's time to hire me to work on load balancing ;-)

~~~
csallen
What are your rates? Haha

~~~
zacharyz
This got a big laugh out of me.

------
Groxx
On the Taskforceapp site: that's an interesting way to do screenshots... I'd
like it even better if the images lined up with their mouse-over images, but
still, quite cool. When the page loads, that is; seems they're under a LOT of
load right now.

I'm interested. I've got 5k emails in my inbox right now (~15 unread), I'd be
game for a different way of looking at email as a whole. I haven't been happy
with anything yet, but I do love me some good integration...

~~~
niccolop
we'd love you to take a look. Unread emails, have many different due dates,
and so we can help make your inbox more manageable.

------
kooshball
Having some issues with this. I have a few mails I added to a task in the last
week. When I browse to related emails in the task now, they are still listed,
but some of them will return "The conversation that you requested no longer
exists."

------
sunchild
Question: How do I enable this for a Google Apps account where I am an admin?

